# Grain Free diet



## Atlas'Mama (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi, Everyone:
Nick and I will be picking up our new fur baby next Friday, and are considering a grain-free diet, after all of the skin allergies Atlas had from grain. what are your thoughts? recomended brands? We are looking at Innova, Blue Buffalo,and Blue Wild thus far.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's a good spreadsheet with some good kibbles listed. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...py-food-ingredient-nutrition-spreadsheet.html

I'd also recommend you don't feed anything made by Diamond.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

PRobably the best way to not have allergies is to have dog not prone to them genetically.

There is a sticky on the feeding our puppy session in selecting a puppy food that may be helpful to you. One concern with many greain free fodds is the high amounts of calcium typically present.

Also, if a dog is going to have allergies, it is just as likely to allergic to specific meat proteins.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Concerning preventing allergies, you may want to consider using Dr. Jean Dodds (I call her the Grandmother of inoculation research) recommendations on vaccinations or an even more limited schedule, as vaccinations are a *big* cause of allergies. Dr. Dodds does NOT recommend the 5 in one or 7 in one vaccines. Your vet or breeder may say no, we don’t have those, but they CAN special order them. Galaxy makes the "Galaxy-D" single distemper vaccine; Intervet (Proguard) and Duramune both make single Parvo vaccines.
Here is her site: Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol
Other articles:
*Taking The Risk Out Of Puppy Shots* by Dogs Naturally on July 12, 2011 Dogs Naturally Magazine Taking The Risk Out Of Puppy Shots
*Protecting Your Puppy From Disease:* Dogs Naturally Magazine Protecting Your Puppy From Disease
*Bordatella Vaccinations:* Dogs Naturally Magazine Bordetella Vaccination for Dogs: Fraud and Fallacy
*The Purdue Vaccination Studies and Auto-antibodies* by Catherine O’Driscoll on April 26, 2011 Dogs Naturally Magazine The Purdue Vaccination Studies and Auto-antibodies 

Concerning food: I vote for The Honest Kitchen!  Embark & Love are “All Life Stages”. All Natural Dog Food | Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Like Homemade Pet Food 

I don't think it is on Ken's list at: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...1NuX290bG5ULVE 
http://www.thehonestkitchen.com


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I would look for a "All Stages" or "All Life Stages" gran-free, but also email the companies for any missing analysis, I noticed that a lot of the packages do not have the calcium % listed online.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

The honest kitchen is worth every penny, I feed a combination of love and Acana Pacifica. It took a while for us to get Gaia's food straightened out but this combination is working wonderfully.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

gaia_bear said:


> The honest kitchen is worth every penny, I feed a combination of love and Acana Pacifica. It took a while for us to get Gaia's food straightened out but this combination is working wonderfully.


I agree about THK. They have grain and grain free food. But I also agree a dog can just a easily have allergies to proteins. I sometimes think it is not the grain itself, but the chemicals used while growing them and the methods of processing them. Our dog does best when she gets whole, real, naturals foods as much as possible.


----------



## Champs Dad (Jun 29, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Here's a good spreadsheet with some good kibbles listed. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...py-food-ingredient-nutrition-spreadsheet.html
> 
> I'd also recommend you don't feed anything made by Diamond.


Is there any particular reason to not use Diamond ?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Champs Dad said:


> Is there any particular reason to not use Diamond ?


HUGE recall in May of most of the brands that they manufacture besides their own Diamond brand, like Taste Of The Wild, Solid Gold, Canidade, Chicken Soup For The Dog Lover, Kirkland, Natural Balance (I think) and more. There is a link on this forum.
Manufacturing plants were deplorable!


----------



## Champs Dad (Jun 29, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> HUGE recall in May of most of the brands that they manufacture besides their own Diamond brand, like Taste Of The Wild, Solid Gold, Canidade, Chicken Soup For The Dog Lover, Kirkland, Natural Balance (I think) and more. There is a link on this forum.
> Manufacturing plants were deplorable!


I am using Diamond naturals lamb and rice large breed puppy, so i called them. The customer service rep told me my food came from the Lathrop Ca. plant and is not affected by the recall. Have you heard anything about the conditions of that plant ?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Champs Dad:
No, I'm sorry, I don't.
For me....it's a credibility issue. If 2 of their plants are bad and not being monitored, then in what conditions do the rest of them operate? AND how do they handle handle their ingredients??????


----------

